

Ask HN: How to reach developers? - hristiank

Hi HNers,<p>I have started a new blog and I'm looking for developers to review their applications. If you are interested get in touch with me or post a comment.<p>Also I ask the whole HN community: What is the best way to reach developers?<p>Cheers
======
getsat
Go to an application's site. Click the contact link. Use contact form or email
the specified email address.

If there's no contact info, check the domain's WHOIS record.

